# Calvinball Mafia



## Light

Night has fallen over the generic landscape.

*36 hours for proposals.*


----------



## Light

Working on responses now.

*36 hours till dawn*, or until I have recieved all decisions. If there are no conditions for your action, no need to accept it; I will assume you do.


----------



## Light

*Format Change*

I'm going to change the format a bit. From this point on, I will assume you accept the conditions to your proposal unless I think you might have reason not to. In that case, you will accept or reject sometime before the end of the next day phase. Days and nights will become regular 48 hour phases.


----------



## Light

*Day 1*

The people woke up the next morning to find that everything was peaceful. *No one had died that night.* Not that anyone had reason to think they would.


Today you must use a picture of a cute puppy in each of your posts. Pictures may not be repeated.

Everyone will vote on the three cutest puppy pictures, one of which may be one of their own. At the end of the day there will be a prize for the three cutest puppy pictures, and anyone can win multiple times.

You may also lynch. Abstains are free in this game.


----------



## Light

I didn't mention this as a condition to the person whose idea this was, but I'm getting in on this.

...


----------



## Superbird

Well what a nice gimmick!






Unfortunately, the gambit I had tried to pull off last night would only have given any information if someone had died. So I don't have anything to report, really, but more people alive means more shenanigans to be had, and because there are more villager shenanigans than mafia shenanigans, that's a good thing...right?


----------



## Eifie

_woof, arf, bark!!!_

I could have done something productive with my proposal last night, but all I really wanted out of this game was to see pictures of puppies...


----------



## blazheirio889

Hey Phantom, could you do me a favour, please? :3 *puppy eyes*






Could you post "this is a lie"?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Spoiler: giant picture of tiny baby dog :3












(sorta surprising how many sites exist solely for the purpose of pictures of puppies. Also sorry for size this is all I could find on short notice.)

My proposal didn't really do much, apparently. Huh. I _think_ it'll help the innocents?


----------



## Wargle

My proposal went through *I think*, but me being me, I didn't help the town, just myself


----------



## Light

It did go through, Wargle. I have the reply I sent you in my outbox.

Also that is the cutest thing.

...


----------



## Mai

Shenanigans! Fun!


----------



## Keldeo

Someone tampered with my system messages from last night so I don't have anything to report besides "Bananas" :( Does anyone have information?


----------



## Superbird

My action last night, because I so often find myself dying night 1, was that anyone who targeted me was redirected to the player directly after them in the player list.

If the mafia had tried to kill me we might have had a lead, but.


----------



## M&F

I'm not even in this game but DOGGIES


----------



## Light

*Superbird is dead.*

...


----------



## M&F

Oh, look, it's Superbird.


----------



## Mai

Do we get to know Superbird's alignment?

I would be highly surprised if a mafia just up and died, but.


----------



## Eifie

Well, uh, I'm not really sure what to do today besides posting puppies, considering I'm not really sure what the goal of this game is. Perhaps it is to drown in cuteness.


----------



## Light

I won't be publicly revealing alignments in this game because there's always the possibility they'll be brought back. I might occasionally drop a, "There are X mafia remaining" though.

...


----------



## Wargle

Light said:


> It did go through, Wargle. I have the reply I sent you in my outbox.
> 
> Also that is the cutest thing.
> 
> ...


Ah, I didn't get a reply. Darn server trying to screw me.







So is the puppy thing someone's proposal or does Light really like dogs?


----------



## Keldeo

Eifie said:


> I could have done something productive with my proposal last night, but all I really wanted out of this game was to see pictures of puppies...








 PUPPIES

I guess it was Eifie's proposal, if she's not lying - idk why she would though.

tentative *abstain* since no one seems to want to lynch?


----------



## Aletheia

posting just to ward off any suspicion, ah

abstaining is practically a tradition on the first day of mafia games but I won't vote yet in the hopes that someone else has something useful to say?


----------



## DarkAura

double trouble~!

also, I have a pickaxe! Her name is Hilda, and she's my companion cube that can protect me from harm! c: and I totally did not rip off a The Walking Dead game's character's weapon, shush your mouth


----------



## Eifie

Spoiler: gif












ah... puppies. come on, who else but me would submit this kind of proposal?


----------



## Eifie

Umm... I guess I meant [ HIDE] or something. I totally forgot to preview. uv or someone, could you fix that for me... :D


----------



## Phantom

So, wait, we just post pictures of puppies?

 This is a weird mafia. 

 So... aside from puppies being cute and all... why are we posting them? I mean, if someone made this a suggestion or whatever, why? I mean, just to be cute? But it cost us an innocent, I mean, I see no other reason why Superbird died, he didn't post a puppy and he's dead now. So why make something just for the purpose of being cute that can cost us innocents? 

 So I'm either thinking this is scummy or that it was Light making his half of the deal the, "only if x happens" sort of thing. But I don't think this is an entirely bastard-y mafia. 

 My action was just to cover my ass so that I didn't die. I wasn't thinking as creatively as puppies... wish I had.


----------



## Light

How are we _ever_ gonna narrow it down to our three favorite puppies?

Maybe we should say everyone can vote for up to 5-6? Let's make it 6.

...


----------



## Eifie

I'm sorry, Phantom, do you have a problem with puppies? Especially _this_ puppy?







Are you insinuating that you could live a life without this photo of one puppy dressed as two puppies carrying a present?!

(Who knows if Superbird was innocent, anyway? Who knows anything at all? The one constant in this life is puppies.)

Can we vote for puppies now? :D I can't decide which of my puppies to vote for...


----------



## Phantom

Eifie said:


> (Who knows if Superbird was innocent, anyway? Who knows anything at all?)


If you read my post, I was assuming innocent. This whole puppies thing seems really scummy. I mean, what innocent would make conditions like that?







 I vote for my puppy... ^ this puppy.


----------



## Wargle

So light, can you give us a hint (or an outright explanation) of the 'prize'

Do all the winners get a prize?

If yes, is it the same prize for all?


----------



## Light

You'll have to find out.

I, for one, am voting for Eifie's puppy with stuffed animal on blue blanket, Wargle's first one, MF's dead Superbird, and my most recent doggie splashing through water.

Should MF or I win the vote, we will not take up one of the three winner slots.

...


----------



## Eifie

I will second the vote for my puppy on the blue blanket! And Light's post #11. And Light's post #28. Wait, I can't let Light win... but... puppies... ;;







Ah... puppies.


----------



## Wargle

I vote post number 26, 25, and 10.

Light's and MF's were good, but they're not in the vote sao I exscluded you guys. Sorry :p

I put up a Shiba Inu puppy but here is full on Doge


----------



## Light

Watch it, Wargle. I have GM powers.

You can vote for up to 6 :D

...


----------



## Keldeo

I vote post nos. 9, 11, 12, 13, 22, 24. puppies, man.







Phantom, I don't really see how the puppy thing is scummy? Superbird's alignment is unknown anyway so - it is more likely that he was innocent than he was mafia but we can't make any assumptions. You could propose to bring him back and/or reveal his alignment or even only bring him back if his alignment is innocent (worded more carefully, but that'd probably get a very heavy condition.)


----------



## Keldeo

also uh Light would I be penalized if I were to, say, post multiple pictures of puppies in one post because technically it said /a/ picture not /exactly one/ picture? Or post fictional puppies/nonphotographs of puppies because "picture" and not "photograph"? [/yayexactwording]


----------



## Light

This seems to have died, and it's been five days. We haven't gotten a majority, so there just won't be as many wins. And now, for the prize...

Eifie and Wargle win. I win twice.

Thanks Eifie.

Go to sleep, everyone.

...







*48 hours for proposals.*


----------



## Light

I didn't mention yesterday that Eifie and Wargle can still win again with their faction. So there you go.

The people woke up again the next morning to find that once again, *no one had died*.

*~2 days or so for discussion.*


----------



## Eifie

... oh, wait.


----------



## Wargle

Is the puppy thing still going on?


----------



## Eifie

I just wanted to share this gem.

But does anybody wanna talk mafia?


----------



## Keldeo

To paraphrase the rules:
1. We do what Light says,
3. Conditions exist,
2. Do whatever.

Light said, "You may also lynch." That is all Light said. We do what Light says, so we may lynch. Lynch, verb with obj.; (of a mob) kill, esp. by hanging, blah blah dictionaryese. Light didn't specify the number of people we could or could not lynch. Light didn't specify whether we had to specify the usernames of the people we wanted to lynch. We could theoretically all bandwagon on "All the mafiosi" or something more carefully worded like "All the living players of the faction 'mafia'", but rule 3 so then we'd all probably be  or :dead:

Does anyone else have ideas or information?

idk if the puppy thing is still a thing but just in case





_all aboard the cute puppy airlines, please make sure to stow your noncuteness in the aisle thingies and do the other thing too_ :) :)


----------



## Eifie

As far as I know it's not, by hey. Puppies :3







Perhaps we should lynch *MF* for posting when he's not in the game. Against the rules, that is. >:(


----------



## Light

No, you guys don't have to post cute puppy pictures anymore if you don't want.


----------



## Mai

Hm, I don't really have much to say! Haven't really been posting this game. Which is a shame, since active games are much more fun, and this has all sorts of potential.

The mafia can do the same weird things the town can do, so lynching is probably more based on intuition suspicion! It's interesting.

Looking back, not suspicious of anyone enough to propose a lynch yet, but...

But since Phantom never did post that, Blazhy, can I ask what your proposal was?


----------



## blazheirio889

Sorry, I haven't been paying much attention. 

I put a lie detector on Phantom. After she posted the paradox I was going to ask her to post "I am innocent" or some other variant, but. Yeah.


----------



## Mai

I'd almost expect it to explode if Phantom posted a paradox.

But hey, has it worn off? Or could you pass it around, etc.?


----------



## M&F

Eifie said:


> Perhaps we should lynch *MF* for posting when he's not in the game. Against the rules, that is. >:(


I can get away with anything if it's for the puppies!







_Anything!_


----------



## DarkAura

#the needs of the puppies outweigh the needs of the few

But I'm bored. *Hilda, attack Metallic Fanboy!* ..no, not five more minutes, _now_. What do you mean you can't talk, just attack!


----------



## M&F

Bring on the fight!


----------



## blazheirio889

... huh. Well I never specified if the lie detector was only for a day. We may as well check.

Phantom, can you post something like "my username is not Phantom"?


----------



## Wargle

Lie detector. Interesting idea. I need to get more creative with my proposals.


----------



## Light

...okkayyy, *Metallica Fanboy* is now dead, and may not post.


----------



## Phantom

The answer to this question is no.


----------



## Phantom

Someone's proposal made it so, 
 That rhyming is the only way to go.
 Though I'm sure I can spin some mad poetry
 Though being the only one doing this it seems less like symmetry.


----------



## DarkAura

Ha! Hilda never loses! All shall bow down to me, and _drink from the blood in the bathes of my enemies, tearing them asunder like the limp dishrags they are!_

...Uhm, yeah. Good work Hilda.


----------



## Light

System Message said:
			
		

> _BZZZZT!_


----------



## Mai

Well, it looks like the lie detector still can work.
State your innocence, Phantom; keep using your quirk.
(I decided copying you would be fun.
However, that might be jumping the gun.)


----------



## Eifie

"The answer to this question is no" isn't even a question, though... (but if it was a question it would have no truth value anyway.) Remind me, what was the point of giving the lie detector a paradox instead of a straight-up lie? Just to see if it would choke?


----------



## Wargle

Theroretically could you lie detect everyone? Or is that too much


----------



## Mai

Hypothetically, you could propose whatever you like,
However, with something like that conditions could spike.
Maybe that's what you should do this night,
If you want to see that idea come to light.


----------



## Eifie

Ooh, what if you could put a lie detector on everyone but it would only buzz at the very end of the day phase so all the buzzes would happen at once. :o


----------



## Wargle

So is the buzz a lie or a truth?


----------



## Phantom

Eifie said:


> "The answer to this question is no" isn't even a question, though... (but if it was a question it would have no truth value anyway.) Remind me, what was the point of giving the lie detector a paradox instead of a straight-up lie? Just to see if it would choke?


I just wanted to see, perhaps
 If said detector would collapse
 In pain as the paradox
 Would make the thing lose its socks. 

 To those forcing me to rhyme, 

 Hope you are having a swell time. 
 Oh, that last line had eight beats.
 Well, this isn't my best feat. 

 I was indeed assured
 My proposal was affirmed
 Inspection was what I sought
 My results were all for naught

 See, in place of a result
 Instead I got an insult.
 Bananas, it said today. 
 Though I love fruit, I daresay.


----------



## Mai

Didn't someone attest to receiving that result before?
Yes, so before people propose inspecting more,
Maybe put a clause in your suggestion?
One that assures you no fruit-based misdirection.

(Well, now, that makes it easy enough for the mafia to change its tune:
Say, just to make all results return loon.
But still, maybe be a bit more precise next night,
You could even try to demand that your results be right.)


----------



## Wargle

I'm not quite sure I follow what's going on ;-;


----------



## Light

System Message said:
			
		

> _BZZZT! BZZZT!_


----------



## Wargle

Oh I guess I lied about being confused. My bad T_T


----------



## Keldeo

Mm, I guess blazhy didn't include a clause about the lie detector wearing off or anything. Either way it was on Phantom, who said, basically:
-/she wanted/ to see if the detector would choke bc paradox (note: not "the detector choked bc paradox")
-the poem is not her best because of metrical issues
-her proposal was to inspect last night
-she got the result "bananas" like I did

And according to the lie detector she told two lies. I'm fairly sure the last two statements are lies, considering that the first two are pretty much entirely subjective. Prior to that, she apparently told one lie after posting the following:
-"The answer to this question is no." = no truth value = ???
-someone's proposal made her have to rhyme

Phantom, could you post another statement with no truth value to see what the lie detector will do? Also, do you have a reason for lying about your proposal last night (which I'm fairly sure you are)?


----------



## Wargle

Thanks for the summary, it helps those with less of an attention span to detail


----------



## Phantom

Alligates said:


> Phantom, could you post another statement with no truth value to see what the lie detector will do? Also, do you have a reason for lying about your proposal last night (which I'm fairly sure you are)?


 My word, you think that I lie?
 I beg you, I know not why,
 Light keeps buzzing in my ear,
 When what I say is very clear. 

 You really wish for false lines?
 Well then, let me drop this vine;
 Kangaroos are native to Maine. 
 Hopefully, you think me sane. 

 My proposal was granted.
 Though I think it quite slanted, 
 That this is the price I pay,
 To live for another day.


----------



## Wargle

You have to post in rhyme to keep from dying?

Is it just free rhyme or any particular scheme?


----------



## Phantom

Wargle said:


> You have to post in rhyme to keep from dying?
> 
> Is it just free rhyme or any particular scheme?


 I rhyme any way I wish. 
 Though I have skills of a fish. 
 I may have to rhyme to live
 Someone stab me with a shiv. 

 I could not find a rhyming for
 The word 'live',  so I deplore
 You to please, please not kill me. 
 I love life a lot, you see.


----------



## Wargle

Give rhymes. 

so was it a one day thing or is it for the whole game?


----------



## Light

System Message said:
			
		

> _BZZZT! BZZZT! BZZZT!_


----------



## Phantom

Wargle said:


> Give rhymes.
> 
> so was it a one day thing or is it for the whole game?


Of course I did not see that!
 To you, friend, I tip my hat!
 Sadly, I'm not sure how long 
 These silly rhymes will go on.


----------



## Keldeo

If I'm interpreting your couplets right...
-Phantom doesn't know why Light is bzzting (subjective)
-Kangaroos are native to Maine (obv. untrue)
-Her proposal was granted
-It's unreasonable that she must rhyme to live (subjective)
and
-She can rhyme any way she wants
-She must rhyme to live
-She isn't good at rhyming (subjective)
-She likes life (subjective)

And that was three bzzts, so... one of "any rhyming is ok", "must rhyme to live", "proposal was granted" is true. (Also you rhyme way better than I can or ever could; rhyming is not a thing I can do.) I'm suspicious but also confused, so I'll not vote for now (plus if she is mafia and is lynched today her buddies could always just revive her in a few nights anyway). I'll do something to check you with a proposal tonight, I guess.


----------



## DarkAura

Can we go to sleep now? Hilda is super tired after dining on MF's blood.


----------



## Light

There should have probably been two BZZT's on that last one.

Anyone else want me to end the day phase?


----------



## Mai

Alligates said:


> I'm suspicious but also confused, so I'll not vote for now (plus if she is mafia and is lynched today her buddies could always just revive her in a few nights anyway). I'll do something to check you with a proposal tonight, I guess.


That seems a rather ineffective outlook,
To say that there's no point catching a crook.
Though you've been mostly helpful today,
I must note that it's odd to think that way.

I do _not_ want the phase to end,
On this position I will not bend.
At least, Phantom, you must say,
Before Light goes to end the day,
"My proposal was to inspect last night."
"But I received a fruit, which is not right."
"Do you want to hear an untrue fact?"
"The BST of accelgor is 5, to be exact."
Say those words and nothing more.
That way, when Light buzzes in, we will know the score.

(If someone has a better suggestion,
I would be fine if that went a different direction.
But the basic idea must hold true:
Phantom saying her proposal, with not much else in the way to do.
A lie to draw a sure buzz would be good,
You may supply another, if you would.)


----------



## Wargle

Mai, are your rhyming conditions the same as Phantom?

Is it required in return for tempoary immortality, with a free rhyme scheme?


----------



## Wargle

Also in regards to the ending of the phase, I'd say one more irl day for discussion


----------



## Mai

Wargle said:


> Mai, are your rhyming conditions the same as Phantom?
> 
> Is it required in return for tempoary immortality, with a free rhyme scheme?


The answer to that is no,
For in fact my conditions aren't so.
I did this of my own free will,
Copying Phantom's rhyming for the thrill.
And I believe Phantom was made by force,
To rhyme today, and follow that course.
My rhymes and meter here are rather lazy,
I don't care about rhythm, as my motivation is hazy.
But if I was rewarded for this, it would be great.
I think I'll make it my proposal. I can't wait.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Sorry for just disappearing for the last two weeks. I didn't know you had to pay for cruise wifi, and my parents wouldn't let me buy it. 

So apparently someone's made me bodyguard (this counts as claiming, right?). I also have the night action of one. This was under a death threat, so yeah.


----------



## Mai

Mai said:


> I do _not_ want the phase to end,
> On this position I will not bend.
> At least, Phantom, you must say,
> Before Light goes to end the day,
> "My proposal was to inspect last night."
> "But I received a fruit, which is not right."
> "Do you want to hear an untrue fact?"
> "The BST of accelgor is 5, to be exact."
> Say those words and nothing more.
> That way, when Light buzzes in, we will know the score.


Since she has already been online,
Without ever considering these words of mine,
I'll vote *Phantom,* at least for a time.
It's not like her requirement was to mime.
When you state these words and Light buzzes in, I'll take my vote back,
If the day phase ends before I do, please don't call me a hack.


----------



## Phantom

My apologies, my dear friend
 Please, do not call for my end. 
 While I may have been online,
 It was on a mobile line. 

 "My proposal was to inspect last night."
"But I received a fruit, which is not right."
"Do you want to hear an untrue fact?"
"The BST of accelgor is 5, to be exact."

 Did you ever think, perchance, 
 This buzz might be a scum dance?
 Make mark on me, a stain?
 Otherwise, I say *abstain*.


----------



## Mai

I would think that this is a quite intricate plan,
For one forwarded by the mafia clan.
Nevertheless, I'll withhold my view,
Until Light buzzes in anew.


----------



## Light

System Message said:
			
		

> 4x BZZZT!


----------



## Mai

Well, that's certainly an alarming sound,
In fact, that's more buzzing than should abound,
If it was only your claim and my "fact."
Why did you have to add words with your act?

Now, I'm keeping my vote,
And have one last request to note:
Would you state your innocence, please?
And this, too: "Rocks make excellent cheese."

Again, do not add any words,
Extra statements add confusion in thirds.


----------



## Keldeo

Er, yeah. *Phantom*.

"I'm sorry, don't vote me" (no truth value)
"I was on my phone" (unverifiable)
"BST of Accelgor is 5" (lie)
"My proposal was to inspect"
"I received a fruit"
"The lie detector is a scum play"
...and that was four buzzes. I guess the last one maybe affirms blazhy's innocence?

Phantom, you could just post this or something of the sort, with a statement of innocence, a truth, and a lie:
"Cinnamon tastes like cinnamon.
Orange peaches are blue.
I am innocent,
and cows go moo."
If we get one bzzt, you're innocent; if we get two bzzts, you're not; and if we get 3+ or 0 the lie detector is faulty.


----------



## Phantom

I think this buzzer is wrong
 Been fooling us all along. 
 There is no way in cold hell
Light would be able to tell
 I were on a cell or not
 I'm thinking this thing is shot. 

 "Cinnamon tastes like cinnamon.
Orange peaches are blue.
I am innocent,
and cows go moo."


----------



## Light

System Message said:
			
		

> 3x BZZZT!


----------



## DarkAura

Obviously some of those beeps were from the first stanza and not the last.

*Phantom*, you're just complicating things further. It's not that hard to put what was requested of you if it were to prove your innocence, something I'm doubting you are.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

wait a minute
wouldn't there be four beep buzzes if Phantom was mafia?

I think this buzzer is wrong (buzz)
Been fooling us all along.
There is no way in cold hell
Light would be able to tell
I were on a cell or not
I'm thinking this thing is shot. (buzz)

"Cinnamon tastes like cinnamon.
Orange peaches are blue. (buzz)
I am innocent, (buzz)
and cows go moo." 

Of course, this is assuming the lie detector detects all false statements, regardless if they're just paraphrased versions of earlier verses. I'm still not going to vote because I'm still suspicious of Phantom.


----------



## Light

Depending on how things are interpreted, there could have been anywhere from 3 to 5 buzzes on that last one.


----------



## Mai

I liek Squirtles said:


> I think this buzzer is wrong [BZZZT]
> Been fooling us all along. [BZZZT]
> There is no way in cold hell
> Light would be able to tell
> I were on a cell or not
> I'm thinking this thing is shot. [BZZZT]
> 
> "Cinnamon tastes like cinnamon.
> Orange peaches are blue. [BZZZT]
> I am innocent, [BZZZT]
> and cows go moo."


Assuming a buzz for the slightest lie,
We have our five as easy as pie.
By this time I think we should all begin to vote,
Info against Phantom is piling up and starting to bloat.
Would we like to take the time before day's end,
To see what other mysteries the lie detector can mend?
This all would depend on Phantom's cooperation,
Which so far has not been the smoothest corroboration.

Phantom, I would like to make it heard,
That you cannot save yourself with another obscuring word.
State what we ask and nothing more,
As your defense has gotten wore.


----------



## Mai

We could use this time to get blanket proofs,
And get a little more security under our roofs.

"I am innocent."
"Wargle is, too."
"Do you believe me?"
"Cows go moo."

"I am innocent."
"___ is, too."
"Do you believe me?"
"Cows go moo."

Replace those names with any one ample,
Our war eagle was just an example.
Of course, it will make it unsure just who is to be feared,
... Though I'm not sure Phantom would want anyone truly cleared.


----------



## Wargle

I'm fine with being tested, but this buzz system seems off to me


----------



## DarkAura

Can we just get on with the night phase? This is just getting tedious.


----------



## Light

DarkAura said:


> Can we just get on with the night phase? This is just getting tedious.


We could if you weren't the only one who wanted to.


----------



## Light

...oh, dang. It's been almost a week and a half.

Any developments that were going to occur already happened, anyway.


The people of the town decided to kill off the one who couldn't stop lying. "But you musn't! I'm innocent!"

_BZZZT!_

*Phantom is dead.

48 hours for proposals.*


----------



## Light

Oh, also, *Wargle drops dead instantaneously.* Investigation reveals a kind of heart complication.


----------



## Light

The next morning, the people wake up to find that no one is dead. But that's not to say the night was uneventful.

*DEAD PLAYERS, FROM THIS POINT FORWARD, MAY SUBMIT PROPOSALS.* If they do however, they may not be revived.

Speaking of revival, *Metallica Fanboy has been revived*, and is free to submit proposals.

After the GM got done announcing this, a mechanical voice droned from somewhere.


			
				System Message said:
			
		

> *I liek Squirtles is innocent.*


Lastly, muffled voices echo in succession:



> Redirect the woof detector to woof, making it woof accurate, leaving no woof for faultiness, woof make any woof attempts to woof or reredirect the woof detector invalid. In woof, I cannot use woof the woof until Day woof.





> Dead players woof send in woof. However, if woof do send woof, they may woof be revived.





> Metallica Fanboy woof revived as woof and given woof ability to woof proposals.





> I could woof something useful woof my proposal, woof instead I woof like every woof proposal tonight woof be posted woof in the woof thread at the woof of the woof, with every woof word replaced woof "woof".





> Broadcast woof results for woof liek Squirtles woof the town woof the morning woof (e.g. thread woof 4, post woof) in an woof interpretable and woof format, regardless woof my or woof being alive woof not. Block woof attempts to woof with these woof. Do not woof me a woof.



*Discussion will take as long as it takes.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I dunno why the woofs are even important in the proposal about the dead people... It's already translated at the beginning of the post! I'd really like to know about the others, though, especially the one where my name crops up.


----------



## blazheirio889

The word "woof" is starting to look /really/ weird


----------



## DarkAura

Some roses are red
Sugar is sour
Apples can be green
And a Grass-type is Houndour


----------



## Light

System Message: Bzzt bzzt.


----------



## Keldeo

Harebrained guesses:

_Redirect the LIE detector to woof, making it woof accurate, leaving no ROOM for faultiness, woof make any woof attempts to woof or reredirect the LIE detector invalid. In RETURN, I cannot use woof the woof until Day woof._ [Probably innocent, testing whether "woof" is innocent/mafia.]

_Dead players CAN send in PROPOSALS. However, if THEY do send PROPOSALS, they may NOT be revived._ [If this is mafia, it's probably to let Phantom (who was pretty much confirmed mafia) send more proposals, as imo the first sentence sounds like the proposal to the second sentence's condition; if it's innocent, idk.]

_Metallica Fanboy IS revived as woof and given THE ability to SUBMIT proposals._ [Anyone have information on this one? I don't have any ideas.]

_I could DO something useful WITH my proposal, BUT instead I WOULD like every woof proposal tonight TO be posted woof in the GAME thread at the START of the MORNING, with every THIRD word replaced WITH "woof"._[Assuming this is Eifie's due to wording, 'woof'. However, there are only 8 players alive, so 'every woof proposal' can't be 'every other proposal'.]

_Broadcast INSPECTION results for I liek Squirtles TO the town AT the morning START (e.g. thread POST 4, post 39) in an woof interpretable and woof format, regardless OF my or woof being alive OR not. Block woof attempts to woof with these woof. Do not woof me a woof._ [probably innocent, as ILS seems to be innocent and mafia wouldn't out an innocent]

(By the way, one of the above proposals is mine.)


----------



## DarkAura

Alligates said:


> _Redirect the LIE detector to woof, making it *100%* accurate, leaving no ROOM for faultiness, *and* make any *other* attempts to *influence* or reredirect the LIE detector invalid. In RETURN, I cannot use *Hilda* the *pickaxe* until Day *Five*._ [Probably innocent, testing whether "woof" is innocent/mafia.]


----------



## DarkAura

Mai is innocent
I am innocent, too
RespectTheBlade is innocent
And chickens go 'moo'


----------



## Eifie

;; too cute

I'll make an actual post tonight when I get home (and yeah that was mine, and the word you were wondering about was "player's")


----------



## Light

System message: woof.


----------



## Mai

Alligates said:


> _Metallica Fanboy IS revived as INNOCENT and given THE ability to MAKE proposals._ [Anyone have information on this one? I don't have any ideas.]


That one was actually me,
And as you can see,
It looks like DA has confirmed innocent us three,
Which makes this a good place to be.

Since there was only one buzz,
(I think that's what woof was,)
We can say that DA, RTB, MF, and I,
Are all innocent and should not die,
So 4/9 of us in the clear,
And the time to lynch should be near.

... Though I have to admit,
This game isn't that serious, nothing to really commit,
If DA wants, she can try to test everyone,
Though that's not a fun way to have won.


----------



## DarkAura

It's still a way to win!
That, I'm sure everyone can agree
Besides, if the mafia really wants to achieve
They can try killing everyone and me

Anything can happen in this game
Oh, prices there may be!
But I paid my price
And to that, I say whee

Even if I reveal us all
Only once may be lynched
And that alone
Should be a cinch

Wow, rhymes are hard
As you can definitely see
Good thing I'm not really forced to!
It's just fun (and that 'woof' I forgot should be 'me')!


----------



## Light

If it were that easy,
the game would be cheesy.

I'm running the game
quite actually tame,

but I'm not a slob;
I am doing my job.


----------



## DarkAura

Light, is that supposed to imply
that something bigger is at work?
Or is it being read into by I
and you're just freely using a rhyming quirk?
A cheesy game wouldn't be fun
But there's still so much to do!
So much to be won!
I could be foiled with one simple move
So I'll use my detector for now
and see where that gets me
But exactly how
can we win and still keep the fun nigh?
Has anyone else an idea of use?
Or is all this just needlessly obtuse?

(yay, sonnets :V)


----------



## Keldeo

_DarkAura: Redirect the LIE detector to DARKAURA, making it 100% accurate, leaving no ROOM for faultiness, AND make any OTHER attempts to INFLUENCE or reredirect the LIE detector invalid. In RETURN, I cannot use HILDA the PICKAXE until Day FIVE.

? [could only have been RTB, blazheirio, or ILS]: Dead players CAN send in PROPOSALS. However, if THEY do send PROPOSALS, they may NOT be revived.

Mai: Metallica Fanboy IS revived as INNOCENT and given THE ability to MAKE proposals. 

Eifie: I could DO something useful WITH my proposal, BUT instead I WOULD like every PLAYER'S proposal tonight TO be posted woof in the GAME thread at the START of the MORNING, with every THIRD word replaced WITH "woof".

Alligates: Broadcast INSPECTION results for I liek Squirtles TO the town AT the morning START (e.g. thread POST 4, post 39) in an EASILY interpretable and UNDERSTANDABLE format, regardless OF my or HIS being alive OR not. Block ANY attempts to TAMPER with these RESULTS. Do not woof me a woof._


1. Mai - Innocent, if lie detector is correct.
2. Superbird - Unknown alignment. Dead. Slipped up d1.
3. RespectTheBlade - Innocent (I inspected him with my proposal n1.)
4. blazheirio889 - Exists.
5. Wargle - Maaaybe innocent. Dead. Heart complication d2. Probably a mafia kill to dodge docs.
6. Eifie - PUPPIES
7. DarkAura - Innocent, if lie detector is correct.
8. I liek Squirtles - Innocent (I inspected him with my proposal n2.)
9. Alligates - I know I'm innocent, but a mafia would say the same.
10. Aletheia - Inactive since the tenth, so dead weight unless that changes.
11. Phantom - Mafia. Dead. Lynched d2.


Cool list according to me: (also according to me is the fact that I'm an innocent and thus trustable but also uninformed and fallible)
Non-dead non-confirmed non-inactive people: blazheirio, Eifie.
Non-dead probably-confirmed non-inactive people: DA and Mai if lie detector did a bad; RTB in the case that someone tampered or he did a proposal to mask his alignment.
Non-dead confirmed non-inactive people: Me, ILS.
Dead non-confirmed non-inactive people: Superbird, Wargle.
Dead confirmed non-inactive person: Phantom.
Inactive person: Aletheia.

Maybe we could not lynch today, somehow convince the mafia in the spirit of More Fun to not massacre us tonight, have said More Fun, and vote to end the game once More Fun is had?


----------



## DarkAura

Alligates said:


> ? [could only have been RTB, blazheirio, or ILS]: Dead players CAN send in PROPOSALS. However, if THEY do send PROPOSALS, they may NOT be revived.


This sounds scummy
And two have a defense
Plants think sharks are yummy
And *blazherio* has no innocence

(by which I mean blazhy is mafia)

_(get your mind out of the gutter)_


----------



## I liek Squirtles

That was me
dead people thing was me

may I ask why me for the whole reveal doodad

also as I said in my first post I am a bodyguard.
I guarded Mai last night 

this is free verse
i am poetry incarnate


----------



## DarkAura

(okay, just pretend I removed the bolded blazhy)

Might as well say that I made you into a bodyguard the night before, ILS. I thought it'd be funny... and it _totally was._ *high fives a velociraptor and skateboards away* 

But I don't blame whoever wanted to reveal you. You know, since every time you were mafia, you claimed bodyguard. Someone probably wanted to make sure you weren't trying that again.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

cmon guys that was just twice

in a very short time span but I
digress

what's up with the whole do not woof me a woof alligates
does it mean do not give me a condition or
what

poetry is fun


----------



## Eifie

I liek Squirtles said:


> what's up with the whole do not woof me a woof alligates
> does it mean do not give me a condition or
> what


No, it means "do not woof me a woof". OBV.

I really meant to post something useful tonight but I'm like dead on my feet right now. :(. :(. woof. I've kind of lost track of who has done what, so there's also that.

Umm, I highly doubt the lie detector can be used to confirm statements that DarkAura doesn't actually know the truth value of. But I think Light said something to that effect.

woof, perhaps more if I wake up bored at 3 am.


----------



## Mai

Alligates said:


> 1. Mai - Innocent, if lie detector is correct.
> 2. Superbird - Unknown alignment. Dead. Slipped up d1.
> 3. RespectTheBlade - Innocent (I inspected him with my proposal n1.)
> 4. blazheirio889 - Exists.
> 5. Wargle - Maaaybe innocent. Dead. Heart complication d2. Probably a mafia kill to dodge docs.
> 6. Eifie - PUPPIES
> 7. DarkAura - Innocent, if lie detector is correct.
> 8. I liek Squirtles - Innocent (I inspected him with my proposal n2.)
> 9. Alligates - I know I'm innocent, but a mafia would say the same.
> 10. Aletheia - Inactive since the tenth, so dead weight unless that changes.
> 11. Phantom - Mafia. Dead. Lynched day two.
> 12. Metallica Fanboy - Innocent. Alive. Killed day two by DA, but revived by Mai. Totally part of the game.


I think your list is too complex;
The categories are thorough, but comprehension wrecks.



Alligates said:


> Confirmed mafia: Phantom.
> Unconfirmed: Superbird, blazhy, Wargle, Eifie, _Aletheia._
> Confirmed innocent: Mai, DA, MF, ILS, _RTB._
> Strikethrough denotes dead, italics denotes inactive.


Here's my own version;
Hopefully this was a helpful excursion.

I think it would be more than okay,
To kill and make a lynch today.
Due to our low deaths,
And how almost all of us still take breaths,
I would guess our mafia is inactive,
As a possibility it sounds attractive.

Also, everyone should be posting in rhyme!
All of you. Every time.

Eifie: if you are confused and want some advice,
Alligates's summary posts should suffice.


----------



## Mai

Mai said:


> Confirmed mafia: Phantom.
> Unconfirmed: Superbird, blazhy, Wargle, Eifie, Aletheia.
> Confirmed innocent: Mai, DA, MF, ILS, RTB.
> Strikethrough denotes dead, underlined denotes inactive.


I realized that italics do not show in quotes,
So here's an update. And some goats:



Spoiler: goats






















And if smaller animals were what you expected when you unhid,
Then here's an additional baby goat, a kid:



Spoiler: kid


----------



## DarkAura

Eifie said:


> Umm, I highly doubt the lie detector can be used to confirm statements that DarkAura doesn't actually know the truth value of. But I think Light said something to that effect.


excuse you, i happen to know everything about anything and something [/shot]

Seriously though, you do make a good point.

The lie detector detects lies that even I don't know
And Cleffa are the first cousins to crows


----------



## I liek Squirtles

If we keep using the lie detector, the game becomes boring,
I'll have to tap out, though, I have to get snoring. :(

But a piece of advice, before I depart:
the activity levels tell the two sides apart.


----------



## DarkAura

I liek Squirtles said:


> If we keep using the lie detector, the game becomes boring,


well excuse me for wanting to win. >:(

So, unless someone's lying, that means that RTB and blazhy are the only ones who didn't send in a proposal, and with the lack-ish-ness of deaths...

Wait, why did Wargle drop dead? Did anyone have an anonymous kill or something? I think that's a think, right??


----------



## Eifie

Aww, we already figured out all the proposals... I wanted to fill in the woofs :(

Okay, so none of the proposals sound very mafia-like, do they? (Except maybe the dead players one, but we already had ILS confirmed innocent). And if somebody was lying about one of the proposals being theirs, the person who actually sent it in could easily correct them, so I guess that probably wouldn't happen.

That leaves RtB, blazhy, and the one I can't spell or check the spelling of because I'm on mobile (used to be SomeGuy). So... blazhy, why didn't you send in a proposal? Or why isn't a proposal from you up there, if you did send one in, I dunno. Sure seems weird, since I don't think inactivity is ever a problem for you.


----------



## Keldeo

Rhyming seems fun, so I'll give it a try.
However, don't expect me to rhyme well and fly.
"Do not woof me a woof"'s about my suggestion night zero;
I'm interested in hearing from blazheirio.

There is no proof that she is town or not town,
But it seems strange that she would not write down
A proposal last night. Speaking of those,
Squirtles asks, "Why me?" to my inspection proposed,

And to that I say "RNG", for it was true my instrument:
I randomized everyone I thought maybe weren't "innocent".
Now, though, I see that you really aren't scum,
And sooner or later by elimination we will have won.

(Pressing me about that n0 submission
Won't be necessary; I'll give it of my own volition:
It was to give me each night a name, you see,
With an 87.5% chance of not being guilty.)

I believe that Wargle's death was a scum play
To bypass night heals by being at the end of the day.
Because of this, I also think Wargle could be
"Probably innocent", but there is no proof, so I don't know.

Superbird could also be said
To be "innocent!", although he is now dead.
This is because three mafia would be quite _parti pris_:
The first night, they could each kill one and win three-to-three.

Because of this, in my mind there are only two
And since Phantom's dead, one left to be slew.
I was also fairly sure that RtB was quite active
But now that I check, he does seem to be passive.

That gives a total of two for those who're dead weight.
Who should we lynch, or should we leave it to fate?
But fate did bad things (see Shakespeare! Don't be a grinch.)
Unconfirmed: Eifie and blazhy - one of these we should lynch.

Quatrains are cool, but this post's getting long.
To recap, I randomized, theorized (though they may be wrong)
And to Eifie and blazheirio889,
Are you mafia, or are you fine?


----------



## Light

System Message woof.


----------



## blazheirio889

You can probably tell I'm not being very active. Honestly I didn't send in a proposal because I just didn't feel like it :/ I'm not really feeling this game, sadly (not because of concept, but probably because I've been feeling lethargic as of late. It's not you, game, it's me)


----------



## Eifie

My puppy proposals are very sneaky, evil, chaotic, and mafia-like, amirite?


----------



## Mai

I wouldn't say blazhy or Eifie are wrong;
Blazhy put a lie detector and on Phantom rang the gong,
And while Eifie has been less helpful with her proposals, I think the chances are long.
For those we've pronounced dead weight, I think the likeliness of a mafia is strong.

We have only seen one possible mafia kill,
So, unless the mafia have a creative (and merciful) will,
Letting their proposals truly not be run-of-the-mill,
I think inactive mafia fits the bill.

Therefore, I propose we lynch *Aletheia* or RTB;
What happens when either of them die, we'll see.
RTB has already been "confirmed" innocent, I know,
But considering DA's lack of knowledge, that might've been just a show.

If someone plans to take the lie detector, however, put it on Eifie,
At least, that's what I plea.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

By now I feel that I should make a post
Because I've been inactive as can be. 
And now I'm back, and thus, I see that most
Have turned their pleas right into poetry. 

I am surprised I have not drawn more thought,
But unfortunately the news is true. 
I'm innocent aligned- evil I'm not. 
As for proposals, now I will tell you- 

I have not made one for the past two nights
Instead, I've been watching TSG's stream.
It was a failing of my future sights,
I now know 12 is later than it seems. 

Although I fear my verse is a bit rough 
A sonnet, five iambs, is good enough.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Assuming DA was completely right,
That she did not add any other addendums at night,
I will vote Aletheia, because, you see,
I am as sure about this as two and one make three.

As I said earlier, and I quote,
"A piece of advice before I depart,
the activity levels tell the two sides apart,"
Therefore *Aletheia* will get my vote.

I know my rhyming is shaky,
But hey, at least I'm not being flaky.


----------



## Eifie

I reaaaaaally doubt that RtB was actually cleared by the lie detector. But voting for *Aletheia* sounds cool.


----------



## Keldeo

RtB mayn't've been cleared by the detector, about
My inspection n1 cleared him of any doubt.
Since blazhy's and Eifie's testimonials don't make me wary
I'm going to vote *Aletheia*, like every Tom Dick and Harry.

If she isn't mafia, we can all propose
Some sort of inspection of those
Who're now unconfirmed. This is my plan, at least
That I'll carry out after our victim's deceased.

But redirecting the lie detector; that surely won't work.
Remember? DarkAura's proposal still lurks:


> ... and make any other attempts to influence or reredirect the lie detector invalid.


And since she did not specify any timeframe,
We can assume that it's still the same.

That is, reredirecting the detector isn't an option.
For now, let's see where the lynch goes at day's stopping
And from that, base our proposals tonight.
If anyone has objections, speak up!, I invite.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

This rhyme'll be quick, my creativity right now is out.
But the most logical choice is *Aletheia*. Of that, I have no doubt.


----------



## Light

And then that day, *Alethia was lynched.*
Still they know not of her innocence.

*Send in your proposals*, within two days' time,
and these lines and letters make quite a nice poem.


----------



## Light

Also, no more lie detectors this game.


----------



## Light

The kids assembled on the playground for yet another day of fun and games. *No one died.*



			
				System Message said:
			
		

> Eifie is innocent.


----------



## Keldeo

Aletheia is not dead. Perhaps she is bulletproof
Or maybe the lynch was all a spoof.
Either way Eifie's inspection was my proposal's work.
Does anyone have information we may hark?


----------



## Light

Whoops.


----------



## Eifie

arf, ruff, _bark_... woof woof. arf :(


----------



## Mai

No one is talking, so this is rather boring,
Nevertheless, we simply cannot continue going on and snoring.
I must ask, did anyone else receive The Office's theme last night?
It did not affect me in a scumlike way, but with others it might be not right.
(Eifie, a bark for a yes, a woof for a no;
that is, if whatever affected you allows you to do so.)


----------



## Eifie

woof!!!


----------



## Keldeo

The Office? Say, I heard-o
ILS was watching that show(-o).
I guess now Eifie is stuck barking words.
Is anyone else going to say something, or will we sit here watching birds?

But I'll skip the rhyming for now to say
A list, if that is all okay:

People who have been confirmed innocent: Mai, RespectTheBlade, Eifie, DarkAura, I liek Squirtles, Alligates
People who have been confirmed mafia: Phantom
People who have NOT been confirmed: Superbird, blazheirio889, Wargle, Aletheia
(dead, inactive)

From these lists, which I hope legibly appear,
Either our confirmations are wrong, or there is a clear
Person to lynch. But what to do?
Should we lynch, or wait to double-check those through?


----------



## Superbird

Alligates said:


> Is anyone else going to say something, or will we sit here watching birds?


Did someone call?

If I can, I'd like to confirm myself innocent (though that's not a thing, of course). And even if I wasn't, I'm pretty much harmless at this point. My proposal last night was that I can now speak in the thread, but I remain dead and I can't vote (if I try, my vote doesn't count).

So if you say that Blazhy is the last living nonconfirmed innocent, then logic would dictate that she is mafia, right?


----------



## Mai

Superbird said:


> Did someone call?
> 
> If I can, I'd like to confirm myself innocent (though that's not a thing, of course). And even if I wasn't, I'm pretty much harmless at this point. My proposal last night was that I can now speak in the thread, but I remain dead and I can't vote (if I try, my vote doesn't count).
> 
> So if you say that Blazhy is the last living nonconfirmed innocent, then logic would dictate that she is mafia, right?


To others: I can't say whether Superbird is guilty or not,
But I'm quite sure the chances of him lying about his proposal are shot.
You see, due to an earlier request,
I am given the proposals people suggest.

Though they are anonymous, I think I can say,
That if people post their proposals, I can confirm them, clear as day.

And while that is suspicious, I'd like to note,
That blazhy's lie detector was the one that outed Phantom to vote.
Would it not be rather odd,
If after that blazhy was a fraud?

I'd like everyone to trust me, at least for a bit,
And say what proposal they happened to submit.

After that, we'll see where suspicions lie.
If it seems off, then we can lynch blazhy, easy as pie.


----------



## DarkAura

I _tried_ making my proposal something along the lines of "reveal all dead players' alignments come day", but apparently, that was too over-powered, so I'm guessing Light changed it.


----------



## Mai

DarkAura said:


> I _tried_ making my proposal something along the lines of "reveal all dead players' alignments come day", but apparently, that was too over-powered, so I'm guessing Light changed it.


Do you not know your condition?
That's something I've always been aware of, by my admission.


----------



## Light

A sudden shriek pierces the conversation, and everyone turns to see Mai collapse. As everyone is investigating Mai's new wound, one in the crowd quietly exhales a sigh of relief.

*Mai is dead.*

Carry on.


----------



## Light

One last thing:



			
				System Message said:
			
		

> Woof.


----------



## Keldeo

That seems rather odd, though we can now see
One, and only one, of us (living) is mafiosi.
And that also serves to show that Mai is innocent,
Because a mafia wouldn't show relief at their factionmate's instant
Death. I don't get that System Message, but it seems to show
The lie detector might be still on DarkAura, though.

(Though Light said, no more detectors, so
Why is it here? Did he mean no more new ones to go?
To change the topic, though, why'd Mai die?
Perhaps it's all a mafioso's wry
(And this applies to both) game, to confuse us all. Ay me.
Or, to not copy Juliet, why we?
Again, a theory that may not be right:
Mai died now to protect from doctors in the night.
A midday death, to sow suspicion's seeds
And leave us, the innocents, with no clear leads.)



			
				Mai said:
			
		

> And while that is suspicious, I'd like to note,
> That blazhy's lie detector was the one that outed Phantom to vote.
> Would it not be rather odd,
> If after that blazhy was a fraud?


Yes, that's why I'm hesitant about
Voting blazhy, because I have those doubts.
But either way, we can see
That one among us is truly guilty.
All the evidence seems to combinedly sign
The culprit as being *blazhy889*.
Thus's cast my vote. It may be wrong.
And if there are objections, it won't be long.

But this, I think, is the best path to take
To the end of the day. Then, we'll see if she's a fake
Or not, like yesterday. If she is, we're victorious;
If she isn't, we're still one-to-four against those notorious.
I'll inspect someone, I don't know who
Tonight, if blazhy's really true.
Here's my post's end.
What do you recommend?


----------



## Keldeo

Oh, and again, before I forget,
Here's an updated list of people yet.
Also, please excuse this lack of rhyme
Because of my slight lack of time.

People who have been confirmed innocent: Mai, RespectTheBlade, Eifie, DarkAura, I liek Squirtles, Alligates
People who have been confirmed mafia: Phantom
People who have NOT been confirmed: Superbird, _blazheirio889_, Wargle, Aletheia
(dead, inactive, _my vote_)
Also, 1 person is mafia.


----------



## DarkAura

The lie detector's still on me. Light told me that he meant that no one could make any new ones to bypass the "no influence or reredirecting" clause I had in the proposal to direct it to me. So with the lone "woof", the only possible lie has to be the bit that says my original proposal was overpowered, so _that_ can't be the reason for the change. But what, then?

Oh, I vote *Blazhy*.


----------



## Superbird

Why did Mai die, then? It doesn't seem like a modkill, unless Mai was actually bound into rhyming today, and the line lengths were too far apart? But considering that's been fine for the rest of the game, I'm not sure that's the case.


----------



## Eifie

*whimper*


----------



## blazheirio889

It would be amusing if Mai's proposal had an unspoken condition, that she'd be killed if she revealed what her proposal was.

Anyway I'm probably gonna die, obligatory I'm not mafia, but I'm not really invested in this game so I guess it's no loss if I get lynched.


----------



## Light

*bump*
Are you guys still playing or what? Should I end the day phase?


----------



## Light

Bark for still playing, woof for end the day phase, arf for don't end it.


----------



## DarkAura

bark bark, woof!!!


----------



## Eifie

*growls uncertainly at *blazherio889**


----------



## Eifie

(bark, arf)


----------



## Eifie

(*bark, woof)


----------



## Light

Alright, *blazherio889 was lynched.*

Go to sleep.


----------



## Light

I guess I should also announce that Metallica Fanboy sent me a proposal the other night to get himself out of the game.


----------



## M&F

Well, I'm technically still in the game, just as more of a non-entity.

Also, I don't think I've done away with my ability to make proposals, so you folks better watch out if I'm in the mood to screw with people and somehow not getting my daily quota of that from the games I run.


----------



## Light

The remaining players woke up to yet another day of Calvinball. The morning was peaceful in that there were no deaths. Yet everyone could sense that this was the beginning of Act 3.

*Mai has been revived.*


----------



## Light

System Message said:
			
		

> Phantom has targeted you tonight.





			
				System Message said:
			
		

> You have received an anonymous message:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been on for a while, but in case you're online before the day ends: you have to roleclaim this phase or you'll die.
> 
> As an explanation, my first proposal was to gain the ability to communicate out-of-thread, and my second was to see proposals others make. I received this last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N1 proposal: Make I liek Squirtles a bodyguard, and he has to roleclaim the following day or he'll die.
> 
> 
> 
> So you should post.
> 
> Also, you may respond to this, and that would be appreciated, but you may do so only once.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




			
				System Message said:
			
		

> You are receiving this message because the discussion thread for this game (Calvinball Mafia) contains information about your personal participation in the game, and I'm too lazy to individuate the reasons why.





			
				System Message said:
			
		

> Though you are dead, you retain the ability to communicate out of thread and see proposals. Your backlog is being sent to an innocent determined by RNG.





			
				System Message said:
			
		

> One of Mai's proposals was, when she died, to have all her accumulated system and private messages passed on to a random innocent. The Random Number Gods have chosen you as that innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Message said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N1 proposal: Make I liek Squirtles a bodyguard, and he has to roleclaim the following day or he'll die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I propose immunity to night kills for the rest of the game, but still be susceptable to lynches an modkills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight, flip a coin to do one of the following two things:
> -Heal everyone who would have died tonight unless that person who would have died is me (i.e. if someone would die who is not me, they don't die), but don't give me a username.
> OR
> -Give me a username with a 100% instead of 87.5% chance of being innocent, but don't heal anyone or do anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Message said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N2 Proposal: Redirect the lie detector to me, making it 100% accurate, leaving no room for faultiness, and make any other attempts to influence or reredirect the lie detector invalid. In return, I cannot use Hilda the pickaxe until Day 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead players may send in proposals. However, if they do send one, they may not be revived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could do something useful with my proposal, but instead I would like every player's proposal tonight to be posted (anonymously) in the game thread at the start of the day, with every third word replaced by "woof".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Message said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are your messages for tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not get revived, but I do regain the ability to talk in the thread. (I do not get to vote / my vote does not count)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, a puppy proposal would be remiss tonight when Alligates has oh-so-cleverly allowed everyone to forget that she has not been confirmed innocent! I propose to drop by Alligates's window tonight and divine whatever it is that she may be hiding to the very best of my abilities - give me one woof if she is of innocent blood, two woofs otherwise! My puppy senses are, hopefully, too sharp to be fooled, redirected, or tampered with in any way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All dead people's alignments must be revealed once Day 4 begins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broadcast inspection results for Eifie to the town at the morning announcement (e.g. thread post 4, post 39) in an easily interpretable and understandable format, regardless of my or her being alive or not. Block any attempts to tamper with these results, this proposal, or the execution of this proposal. Do not give me a name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, Scott sends his regards. (link)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cocks head in silence* ...? arf?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Eifie

That was very funny, whoever pulled the puppy thing two nights ago. Oh so very funny, woof.

I can't find a good puppy reaction image.


----------



## Light

Also! (Sheesh is it easy to forget about things in this game.)

As people are approaching the area designated for Calvinball, a puppy comes running excitedly up to the GM. At the moment the sun dawns on the horizon, Eifie undergoes a complete, 100% transformation back to her human form.


----------



## Light

Ninja'd.


----------



## Mai

Alive. :D

I might as well shed some light on the system messages:

"Phantom has targeted you tonight." and "You are receiving this message because the discussion thread for this game (Calvinball Mafia) contains information about your personal participation in the game, and I'm too lazy to individuate the reasons why." Don't have anything to do with me. We could probably assume who Phantom's target was, or they could say who they are, I guess. The second one was almost certainly Metallica Fanboy - er, Mafia Facilitator.

The rest, well, all had quite a lot to do with me. Amusing.

I sent the "anonymous message" to ILS (not so anonymous now); the death message was to me; the proposals were the ones sent to me and passed on to said random innocent (who seems to be Eifie); and, finally, the message from Eifie was from a PM conversation where I was trying to determine Alligates's innocence.



> Alas, a puppy proposal would be remiss tonight when Alligates has oh-so-cleverly allowed everyone to forget that she has not been confirmed innocent! I propose to drop by Alligates's window tonight and divine whatever it is that she may be hiding to the very best of my abilities - give me one woof if she is of innocent blood, two woofs otherwise! My puppy senses are, hopefully, too sharp to be fooled, redirected, or tampered with in any way!


That sounded like a proposal she would make, and she confirmed it. She said Alligates was innocent.

Also, can everyone please list the proposals they made last night?

(This happened yesterday, and I was killed...)


----------



## Superbird

Mai said:


> Alive. :D
> 
> I might as well shed some light on the system messages:
> 
> "Phantom has targeted you tonight." and "You are receiving this message because the discussion thread for this game (Calvinball Mafia) contains information about your personal participation in the game, and I'm too lazy to individuate the reasons why." Don't have anything to do with me.


The second of those, I received, and I'm pretty sure several other people did too. I recall it being mostly the players who were dead at the time.


----------



## Eifie

I'll talk more when I'm not on mobile, but puppies presumably have more important things on their minds, like bones and treats and that mysterious tail-shaped item that continues to evade their best chasing efforts, than coming up with reasonable proposals.


----------



## Keldeo

Bluh I've been trying to get my thoughts on today's events together in a coherent way for a while now. Anyway, last night I made a somewhat roundabout info proposal and got results that /may/ have implicated someone as mafia, but I'm not sure.

After a bit of thread-combing, I think it's a good assumption that the mafia recruited at some point during the game. If you go back and look at Phantom's lie detector antics, iirc the part about the actual detector being a "scum play" was buzzed at, and blazhy placed the detector - therefore, blazhy is probably innocent, and there was no reason for a mafioso to place a lie detector on one of her own anyway. She was the last person not confirmed innocent, so her death should have given us the win - but that didn't happen. Everyone alive has been confirmed innocent, but since innocents haven't won, the confirmations are incorrect or have been overturned.

We know that one living person was mafia yesterday, and it wasn't blazhy or Mai. This means that there is one living mafia today as well. Also, because of this, we cannot trust inspections from prior to yesterday night.

Assuming that mafia wouldn't bother with converting the dead... 
Confirmed innocent: Mai (flavor; also, DA-inspected d2), blazhy (logic), Alligates (Eifie-inspected n4), Eifie (Alligates-inspected n3)
Everyone else: Superbird, RTB (Alligates-inspected n1, DA-inspected d2), Wargle, DA (DA-inspected d2), ILS (Alligates-inspected n2), Aletheia
Confirmed mafia: Phantom (flavor)

So, the list of living people who have not yet been confirmed by inspection, flavor, or logic as of yesterday night: I liek Squirtles, DarkAura, RespectTheBlade. I'd like to hear what you have to say.

Also, I liek Squirtles has a 7/8 chance of being innocent because I didn't include a clause about not giving me a name, and his was the one I got. Also also, Wargle is probably innocent (see: reasoning in list around page 7 or so).


----------



## Eifie

I'm somewhat confused about the night counts, because I inspected you (Alligates) the night right before my innocence was announced by system message. That was night four, right?

Okay, Light, could you possibly clear up the lie detector thing? It keeps coming up in these lists and listing it as an inspection is definitely misleading. I don't think DarkAura's statements of Mai's and RTB's innocence would have had any truth value to the lie detector unless she herself knew for sure that they were innocent, and as far as we know she couldn't have. (The lie detector confirmed her as innocent at the same time that she made those statements, so she can't have been mafia and therefore known their alignments for certain that way at that time.) Is that correct?


----------



## Light

Lie detector won't be set off by statements of which the poster has no clue, ie not lies.

Shoulda been clear enough before, but since it wasn't I guess I'll just be explicit about it.


----------



## Eifie

Thanks. There we go. That doesn't actually change who's on which list, but it's nice to have that cleared up.


----------



## Mai

Alligates said:


> Bluh I've been trying to get my thoughts on today's events together in a coherent way for a while now. Anyway, last night I made a somewhat roundabout info proposal and got results that /may/ have implicated someone as mafia, but I'm not sure.


Well, I was given a somewhat roundabout info proposal with my PM last night, for what it's worth. But people should be posting and filling in my list. >| I don't get everything, after all.

Especially you, RTB, and DA; you two are still unconfirmed (moreso than ILS), so say what you will, and please post.


----------



## Eifie

Okay, well... things are a bit quiet around here. RtB hasn't posted since the day before last (in mafia days), which fits in the timeline Alligates mentioned (although he hasn't exactly been a shining beacon of activity anyway? but who knows), and I mean, you'd think it'd be a bit of a dumb move for the mafia to recruit someone who has a lie detector attached to them and will for the rest of the game, right? RtB might have appeared to be "doubly" confirmed innocent as well, with Alligates' inspection and the lie detector (since this would have been before Light clarified that part explicitly), so I think he would have been a good target... that said, I'm going to vote *RespectTheBlade*.


----------



## Mai

Eifie said:


> Okay, well... things are a bit quiet around here. RtB hasn't posted since the day before last (in mafia days), which fits in the timeline Alligates mentioned (although he hasn't exactly been a shining beacon of activity anyway? but who knows), and I mean, you'd think it'd be a bit of a dumb move for the mafia to recruit someone who has a lie detector attached to them and will for the rest of the game, right? RtB might have appeared to be "doubly" confirmed innocent as well, with Alligates' inspection and the lie detector (since this would have been before Light clarified that part explicitly), so I think he would have been a good target... that said, I'm going to vote *RespectTheBlade*.


I'm withholding judgment until I'm done collecting system messages (let's not discuss that in-thread), but while I remember, we can't quite hold the lie detector thing a deterrent, because...



Light said:


> Also, no more lie detectors this game.


So, perhaps the mafia would think the one with a (broken) lie detector would be the best convert. We can't rule that out, unless the one DarkAura holds is still functioning (I interpreted "no more" as "you can't use the current one anymore, too," but) - in which case: DA, can you state your innocence again, with a single false statement and nothing else?

(I... forgot about rhyming. I'll go back to that once I'm done collecting messages, I guess.)


----------



## Eifie

We got a system message: woof after one of DarkAura's posts earlier.


----------



## Light

Are you guys gonna lynch or what? It's been a pretty long day.


----------



## Keldeo

*RTB* then. If we hit, we win, and if we don't, we don't.


----------



## Eifie

Mai? What do you think?


----------



## Mai

Eifie said:


> Mai? What do you think?


Sorry; at a con. In any case... other than Phantom and Aletheia, *RTB* was the only one who didn't provide the correct system message (though some I'm... suspect about), so.


----------



## Eifie

Cool. I'll leave my vote, then.


----------



## Light

That'll work.

*Respect the Blade is dead.*

Also: in the interest of not having a never-ending game, all proposals involving revival will receive heavy conditions. Dead players patiently waiting to be revived are encouraged to submit proposals.


----------



## Light

Game is postponed until I liek Squirtles gets back from his trip at the beginning of next week. Don't really want to, but I kind of have to.


----------



## Light

I liek Squirtles said:
			
		

> I'm back. Let's do this.


HE HATH RETURNED


----------



## Keldeo

Wait, so is it day now?


----------



## Light

no


----------



## Light

As the sun comes up, the remaining players gather to find two dead bodies on the ground. *Eifie and Dark Aura are dead.*



> I propose that woof is to be converted to mafia alignment; in exchange, both Eifie and I die.





			
				System Message said:
			
		

> There are 2 innocents remaining, including I liek Squirtles.


Commence day 6.


----------



## Keldeo

Lynch today is a coinflip between me and Mai, then. I didn't get any indication my alignment has been changed, but maybe DA (looks like it was she who made that proposal, and also that she was mafia or converted to such) also included a clause that the change was to be kept secret.

Either way. My proposal last night was (word for word:)

In the thread tomorrow morning in the morning announcement post, broadcast the usernames of 3 living innocents who are living and innocent at the start of tomorrow morning, besides I liek Squirtles if he qualifies; if there are fewer than 3 living innocents who are living and innocent at the start of tomorrow morning, broadcast only that number of people, and include I Liek Squirtles if he qualifies. Also, if anyone attempts to recruit another living player who is not in their faction into their faction with their proposal tonight, prevent all effects of that recruiting proposal.

because it was made pre-ILS return and I didn't really think it would be necessary to change the ILS parts. (Guess it paid off anyway; now we know he's innocent.) I received "Partially granted" as a result, which probably means the recruit prevention part was not granted.

Anyone have other info? Light, if there remain one mafia and one innocent at the end of today (because of a mislynch), does mafia win or will the game proceed to night?


----------



## Mai

Muckduck...


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Light, if the person we lynch is innocent, I send them back, understand? If they're not stabbed 5 times, I send them back; if they're not slowly roasted over an open pit, I send them back.

Joking aside, can stuff posted in quicktopics be discussed here?


----------



## Light

I liek Squirtles said:


> Joking aside, can stuff posted in quicktopics be discussed here?


It wouldn't really matter anyway, since you three are the only ones left and it's going to be the last day.


----------



## Light

Oh, also:



			
				System Message said:
			
		

> bleep bleep


----------



## Keldeo

If lie detector then it's on me because... no one really made a post with enough substance to get two lies (trusting quicktopic over posts here, i did do the thing which was mentioned there so it wasn't exactly word for word, Mai made the proposal not me, maybe others). Anyway, two possibilities today:

1: Mai is mafia
2: I am mafia, which further resolves into two further possibilities, given that I claim I did not receive notice of being converted:
2a: I am mafia and lying (hi i'm. not mafia..)
2b: DA included a clause which makes the conversion secret (unlikely, given previous conversions; also it would be pretty darn uncool to faction win while not knowing you were in that faction :/)

Therefore the reasonable suspicion is that *Mai* is mafia. (if lie detector is actually on me, I can use it to show my innocence or mafianess)


----------



## Light

System Message said:
			
		

> bleep bleep bleep bleep bleep bleep


----------



## Mai

Alligates said:


> If lie detector then it's on me because... no one really made a post with enough substance to get two lies (trusting quicktopic over posts here, i did do the thing which was mentioned there so it wasn't exactly word for word, Mai made the proposal not me, maybe others).


?


----------



## Mai

Also, bleep bleep bleep bleep woof. What's happening here?


----------



## Keldeo

I am innocent.
I am innocent.
I am innocent.
I am innocent.
I am innocent.
I am innocent.

Cows go moo.
Cows go moo.
Cows go moo.
Cows go moo.
Cows go moo.
Cows go moo.
Cows go moo.
Cows go moo.
Cows go moo.
Cows go moo.
Cows go moo.
Cows go moo.

Orange peaches are blue.



Mai said:


> ?


??

unvote *Mai* (never mind, will explain post-bleeping)


----------



## Light

*Light is up to date on reading all posts in thread.


----------



## Mai

Alligates said:


> ??


???


----------



## Phantom

I propose I win the game, because I said so. 

 I win.


----------



## Light

Phantom said:


> I propose I win the game, because I said so.
> 
> I win.


Sorry, but you must go through the proper channels.

If you would like to make a proposal, you should have done so at night, over PM. You had the capacity to do this as someone earlier proposed that dead players were able to, but seeing as this is the last day it looks like you missed your chance.

Sorry.


----------



## Phantom

Was joking.


----------



## Light

Phantom said:


> Was joking.


Oh, I really, _truly_ had no idea.

In that case, you shouldn't be deadposting now, should you?


----------



## Phantom

Boo.


----------



## Keldeo

I wonder what Light is doing, if not lie detectoring. Also, idk what past-me was doing unvoting *Mai*? logic is... logic.



			
				Mai said:
			
		

> ???


I didn't understand what you were trying to express by ?, and in the hopes of obtaining bleeps in response to my post above, I couldn't say that, as it may have registered as a lie.


----------



## Mai

Ah. So you're voting for me after all?

:(


----------



## I liek Squirtles

So I'm the swing vote I guess?

First we need to find out what the bleeps refer to. 
Maybe it didn't react on the second post because you overloaded it, Alligates?


----------



## Keldeo

I am innocent.
Cows go moo.
Orange peaches are blue.


----------



## Light

You guys would honestly do best to just ignore that stupid plot point.


----------



## Superbird

The obvious conclusion here is that it isn't actually a lie detector. It's probably something else.


----------



## Light

If that thing breeds disinterest resulting in an unfinished game, I'm going to be mad at the person who proposed it.

Play the game, people. Let's wrap this baby up.


----------



## Keldeo

Alligates said:


> *Mai*


.m.

no counter-votes?


----------



## Mai

I don't really have a defense, save for what you said in reverse, so I guess not, really.


----------



## Keldeo

Is there any point in prolonging the day now that everyone has had a chance to post?


----------



## Light

*The day will end in 24 hours.*


----------



## Light

*The day has ended.*

I'll post the final results and stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Light

Here we go.

*Mai was lynched. She was mafia.*

Suddenly, Alligates and I liek Squirtles drop dead.

The sun sets on the landscape, empty save for eleven carcasses.

The sun rises. *Mai comes back to life.*

*Mafia win!*


Leaderboard:

2 wins: Eifie, Mai, Light

1 win: Alligates, I liek Squirtles, Wargle, DarkAura, Phantom, Alethia

Honorable mentions: Superbird, RespectTheBlade, blazheiro889, Metallica Fanboy


----------



## Light

This game is way too massively complicated to recap, so I'm going to do something different.

Questions part 1.



Spoiler: Who were the mafia?



Mai and DarkAura were mafia at the time of their deaths. The original group was Eifie, Alethia, and Phantom.





Spoiler: Where did all those wins come from?



Each mafia member (in the above question) received 1 win. Eifie and Wargle won the puppy competition (I won it twice). Mai, I liek Squirtles, and Alligates obtained an office victory on the final day.





Spoiler: What's an Office victory?



The Office was a faction originally formed by I liek Squirtles, which would rack up one win every time one of its members were lynched. An Office member would revive the next morning after being lynched. People who made references to _The Office_ in thread were added to the group, with some restrictions.





Spoiler: Wait, I thought The Office was disbanded?



Mai's final proposal was to pseudo-disband The Office. The members were told that the group was disbanded, and the quicktopic was closed, but Office alignments secretly remained in-tact.





Spoiler: Why would she do that?



One of Mai's earliest proposals was to see the proposals other people made. Last night, Wargle proposed that at the end of next day phase, the last mafia and the most active townie would drop dead. The condition: if the mafia was already dead, two innocents would die instead. Knowing this, Mai made it seem like the revival would not happen, and that no Office victories would be obtained.





Spoiler: What the hell was that bleeping?



Superbird's last proposal was for a System Message to make a bleeping sound whenever someone said the word "mafia", to "be a complete dickhead".



The Mafia quicktopic is here, and The Office quicktopic is here.

If there are more questions, leave them below.


----------



## Mai

:D

The last day was a bit anti-climatic, sorry. :X All I really wanted was to be lynched, and the easiest way for that to happen was to be lazy and unhelpful. (Outrageous had a higher chance of failing, I thought.)

Anyway, though I... have a better idea of the answer to this than the general player population, question: did you keep records of all the proposals, and can you post them?



Spoiler: Office GIFs



   



Thanks for running such a unique game, Light! It was really interesting and fun.


----------



## Keldeo

.___.

Superbird you complete dickhead. Also, [pretend Mai's question is here because ninja]

Good game with an interesting premise. We should do another one.


----------



## Keldeo

Also


----------



## Superbird

Well, I had fun. Especially on that last night, just to be confusing.

Certainly an interesting idea, but perhaps a little too chaotic to control? It allows some really interesting strategies, so it'd be neat to see this format expanded at some point.


----------



## Mai

Superbird said:


> Well, I had fun. Especially on that last night, just to be confusing.
> 
> Certainly an interesting idea, but perhaps a little too chaotic to control? It allows some really interesting strategies, so it'd be neat to see this format expanded at some point.


You know, when I sent that mass PM fishing for proposals, I was _really_ concerned that somehow your proposal would throw a wrench in all my plans. I was so confused and relieved at the same time.


----------



## M&F

I don't understand that honorable mention.

(Also, I've considered turning in a few mind screw proposals, but by the time I could go for it, it was already too lategame. Pity.)


----------



## Mai

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I don't understand that honorable mention.
> 
> (Also, I've considered turning in a few mind screw proposals, but by the time I could go for it, it was already too lategame. Pity.)


What about a dishonorable one?


----------



## M&F

Mai said:


> What about a dishonorable one?


I deliberately switched to an alignment that can't win the game in my only proposal, so if anything that'd probably be best fitting.

Also, if we have any other games like these in the future, I might join; I just didn't do this one because I had bigger things to worry about when the sign-ups started.


----------



## Phantom

Fucking lie detectors.

That will be all.


----------



## Wargle

Phantom said:


> Fucking lie detectors.
> 
> That will be all.


----------



## Phantom

I tried my best to mess with them, I even made myself do that stupid rhyming thing to try to throw people off. That's why there was always more alerts for my posts than there should have been.


----------



## Mai

Phantom said:


> I tried my best to mess with them, I even made myself do that stupid rhyming thing to try to throw people off. That's why there was always more alerts for my posts than there should have been.


I'm still amused by that. Picking up rhyming myself was fun, though I kind of abandoned it by the end.


----------



## Phantom

^ I will admit, that made me laugh when you people picked it up. 

 Especially since I actually didn't have to, you just thought I did. It was rather nice of you. :P


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

All the rhyming couplets and lie detectors in this game reminded me of this bastard game.


----------



## Light

Mai said:


> Anyway, though I... have a better idea of the answer to this than the general player population, question: did you keep records of all the proposals, and can you post them?


Yes I will get to that soon hopefully.


----------



## Light

Yeah, since school just started I definitely won't have time for that. I put a lot of time into this game, and now I'm finished. Really glad you guys enjoyed it.


----------



## Eifie

Mine! I think I actually deleted all of my action PMs, but I'll see what I can figure out...



Spoiler: Night 0



AHEM. During the next day phase, each player will be required to include one (1) picture of a cute puppy in each and every one of their posts. Puppy pictures may not be repeated. Any player who posts a puppy picture that has already been posted, or does not include a puppy picture in their post at all (one-word posts to correct spelling are not an exception; they REQUIRE puppies) will be modkilled immediately. At the end of the day phase, before a lynch is carried out, everyone must vote for their three (different) favourite puppy pictures. (Players may vote for at most one of their own puppy pictures.) The players who posted the three puppy pictures with the most votes win the game immediately (although gameplay still continues). If two (or three) of a player's puppy pictures are voted as the best, that player wins twice (or three times). I do not know what this means.

It is up to the lovely GM to decide whether or not the townspeople will be informed of why they are posting photos of puppies. Perhaps the townspeople will not be aware that incorrectly following puppy protocol will get them modkilled until one is killed as an example. Perhaps the townspeople will not know there will be voting until the poll goes up. Perhaps the townspeople will not know what happens to the people who win the vote until the poll ends. WHO KNOWS?!

And now, here is my puppy.





Spoiler: Night 1



I deleted this PM, but I proposed that in the following day phase, anyone who used the word "puppy" or "puppies" not accompanied by the word "cute" or ":3" in the same sentence will be killed immediately upon the end of the day. (I nearly killed myself with this one, but I remembered just before posting.) Light added the restriction that this would only happen to the first innocent and first mafia that did this. It's what killed Wargle.


 Night 2: Also deleted, but it was the mass woofing of proposals in the thread.



Spoiler: Night 3



I propose that DarkAura be fully and irrevocably tempted to the dark side immediately, such that we may communicate tonight and she will have a chance to change her proposal (if already submitted) to something more befitting of mafia. I am a sneaky, sneaky recruiter and will stop by Alligates's place on my way: should anybody attempt to gain knowledge of my proposal (whether specifically mine or not), it will appear to them that I requested a foolproof report of Alligates's alignment. In exchange, I may not propose to change another player's alignment for the rest of the game.

(Light actually redacted the condition. I don't have the fake proposal for investigating Alligates, but Mai gained access to it at some point.)


Night 4: Innocent puppies can't make proposals.

Night 5: I think Mai picked my proposal here. I have no idea what it was, but it's in our QuickTopic.


----------



## DarkAura

So, I'm p. sure Eifie basically explained everything for the mafia's side, but I feel I should mention that early in the game, I gained an anonymous kill that had a 33% of killing me instead, and I used it on Mai when she first wanted everyone's night actions (that bit in the flavor text that said something along the lines of "as everyone watched her drop dead, one lone citizen breathed a sigh of relief" was hinting at me, I think). But... who gave me the kill in the first place?

and if this was already explain, sorry, this is still really confusing.


----------

